# why root my tablet?



## SKumar26 (Jun 30, 2011)

I just want to know what my benefit is to rooting my tablet. I've rooted my phone since the day I got it for custom ROM's and battery performance reasons but with the Transformer what reason do I have to root?

Why should I root my tablet, also I huts bought a Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0, why root that? It's not like I have a phone company stopping me from tethering or anything.


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

Aside from putting custom ROM's on your tablet there are a few benefits that I can think of.

1. The ability to run "root only" programs such as titanium backup, sqlite, etc.
2. Tweeking of the system for better performance. There is a thread on XDA which tells you how to tweek the system and edit the build.prop file to increase performance without flashing a new ROM. I have not seen that tread on Rootzwiki or I would provide a link. I will be applying the changes and testing today if you are interested in the results.

Hopefully this helps and others have more to add!


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Another benefit from rooting is that it will allow you to wifi tether to your cell phone, not just wifi routers.

Sent from my Borg implant over VZW LTE.


----------



## Xanius (Jul 25, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> Another benefit from rooting is that it will allow you to wifi tether to your cell phone, not just wifi routers.
> 
> Sent from my Borg implant over VZW LTE.


I tether to my phone without root using barnacle. There is a downside to root, you are unable to use youtube to watch movies because google checks for that kind of thing(it's required by the content developers because the movie studios are asshats).


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Have you tried the app vodoo root keeper?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## kermur (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure what you are talking about regarding YouTube. I watch YouTube movies on all of my rooted devices. And, is the issue with tethering to a phone related to the phone being in "ad-hoc" mode? On my rooted samsung phone, im able to set the wifi share to "infrastructure" mode- allowing all devices to connect.

Kermur

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, youtube works fine on root. I don't see any drawbacks to root - aside from void of warranty and minor possibility of brick if you aren't careful.
As far as tether, some carriers check if you're tethering without paying by device/browser IDS. (Why would google Chrome be coming off of a GB phone.. etc)


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Asrmatt said:


> 2. Tweeking of the system for better performance. There is a thread on XDA which tells you how to tweek the system and edit the build.prop file to increase performance without flashing a new ROM. I have not seen that tread on Rootzwiki or I would provide a link. I will be applying the changes and testing today if you are interested in the results.


I would be interested in a post.


----------

